# Finished radial engine



## FuN (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello,
 I have just finished Brians radial engine. 
Fr.


----------



## IronHorse (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice job, what is the base made of? and how did you cut/drill it?


IronHorse


----------



## FuN (Nov 9, 2010)

The base is piece of granite plate and I cut off by diamond saw. The holes I drilled common masonry drill.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 12, 2010)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> Nice job
> IronHorse



Sure is. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice, FuN
Gail in NM


----------



## Ken I (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Nice.

I never thought of using granite as a base - I have a slab of the stuff from one of my wife's mind changes during a renovation.

I knew I'd keep it for something.

Thanks for the heads up on posting photos.

Ken


----------

